# Taramps Amps, Worth the hype?



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been seeing a lot of mention lately about these Taramps Amps and their Brazillian boards. I don't know much about the finer points of amplifiers, or the differences in where the board is made. I have seen clamp tests for a few of these Taramps and some do rated, some fall terribly short, as for the validity of the test who's to say. I am simply curious if they do rated, how clean they are and if they are really any good. Its the price that throws me off, a few hundred bucks for an amp that does 4k rms new? Makes me think its been made cheaply and will do dirty power. Thoughts?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Never heard of them. Where are you "seeing a lot of mention" of them?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was looking at the crossovers back in the summer.I think I might have started a thread on them also.There is also a SA brand called JFA.
I couldn't get much info on this stuff ether so I gave up.

Since then they started showing up on Ebay from time to time.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

if they are what I think they are, they look like the amps that pg discontinued


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Shizzzon on SSA was going to distribute them for a while. Not sure of the status of that, but there were some threads on the forum that might provide a little more info. IIRC they are a half-bridge design, which I believe is fairly rare in car audio...good or bad I'll let you decide. Also their warranty policy was goofy, it started at date of manufacture rather than date of purchase. So if it sat on their shelf for 2 months your warranty period was 10 months not 1 year. 

Search Form - SSA Car Audio Forum (search Taramps to find some of the threads)


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I guess I should have been more specific, when I say seen a lot of Taramps amps being talked about, I was refering to the FB Q and A forums. These people swear by them, talk all sorts of stuff about how amazing they are and what nots. I wanted to come to you guys to see what the experts think lol. I just find it hard to believe they do rated on such little inexpensive amps.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

There's been some talk about them over at CACO. Check out shizzzon's subforum (SPL_Lab) over there to check it out.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was just looking at some gut shots of the amps and they look a lot the Stetsom I have here.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I believe the Stetsom and Tara are darn close to the same boards from what I have read. The amps built this way also don't like voltage drop so guys that are using them for SLP dipping below 12v were killing them very very quickly. CACO has a lot more info on these specially in the last year, I would for sure take a look over there if you are really interested.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well im not so much as interested as I am curious, Its just they came out of nowhere. Just appeared one day and now its all i hear about. Whats the difference between Brazzilian boards and other boards? Are they really that good or special?


----------

